# Turtle Creek holster



## meanmachine1961

Was thinking about purchasing an IWB holster for my LC9 from them. Has anyone had any experience with these.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I just looked at the Turtlecreek website. I am left with misgivings.
1. They are "scattergunning." They sell lots of other products, some of leather and some not. That means that they are not holster experts, so their holsters may not be the best-thought-out. (To be honest, I made and sold lots more than holsters, too, and my holsters were pretty good. So my fear may be misplaced.)
2. All of their IWB holsters are clip-ons, so their IWB holsters' utility is very dependent upon the quality and tenaciousness of the clip they use. I am also concerned because they mention that they use thin leather on purpose. Unless the holster is very well designed, thinner leather may make a holster less functional.
3. In their IWB-holster illustrations, the pistol seems too deeply buried inside the pants to permit quickly achieving a strong firing grip before beginning a presentation. Were it me making the holster, I would have the pistol's grip much further above the pants' waistband.


----------



## meanmachine1961

Thanks for your response Steve. Your #3 is what makes me hesitate from the purchase the most. Don't like the idea of having to reach down inside my wastband to get a good grip on the pistol. Have heard some really good things about Turtle Creek holsters but they just might not be a good fit for me.


----------



## Jessica831

I'm a leather crafter, I might be able to help you if you'd like.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Jessica831 said:


> I'm a leather crafter, I might be able to help you if you'd like.


Have you any pictures of stuff you've made? Or have you a web-site?
I'd like to see.

(Professional interest: I'm a retired leathersmith.)


----------



## Steve M1911A1

(This post has been removed by me, Steve, its poster. It was no longer relevant, since the writing to which it referred no longer exists here.)


----------



## jenn72

I have a Turtle Creek holster for my Ruger LCP and I love it. I have crossbreed mini-tuck for my LCP as well and honestly I carry the Turtle Creek holster more. I just grab it in the morning and go. I don't have to fiddle around adjusting it. Most of the time I slip the holster in my pocket or IWB @ 2 o 'clock and carry that way with it. The clip is just as strong and tight as the day I bought the holster (6 months ago). Before buying any holster I would recommend getting the crossbreed one first if you want an IWB. But I truely do love my turtle creek holster.


----------



## Holly

I'd just like to say that I read this title as "Turtle NECK Holster" and was very disturbed... :smt043


----------

